# For those with SolarMeters Teguboy777 and RobK



## james.w (Aug 31, 2011)

I have a request for you guys. If possible could you do a test to see what effect a dome has on the MVBs that you have. I am curious to see if there is a difference in UVB output with a dome style lamp fixture and without the dome. Thanks in advance


----------



## jdpFL (Sep 1, 2011)

James, did you read that study from the uk? To me it seemed like they were saying it's TOO high with an aluminum dome....and not high enough with ceramic? I am still confused as to what is best, as are most people it seems. We are still using natural sunlight for now....but it is time consuming. Obviously. Lol.


----------



## james.w (Sep 1, 2011)

No I didn't read the study. I don't have any domes on my uvb bulbs and my reptiles seem fine, no signs of MBD.


----------



## teguboy77 (Sep 2, 2011)

So i tested dome vs without dome,i didnt see much of a difference though the dome seem to put out alittle more uvb micro watts of uvb but not much hope this help.


----------



## james.w (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks. About how much more uvb was there with the dome?


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Sep 2, 2011)

_I don't think that it puts out more UVs one way or another, with or with out the dome. Just that the dome helps concentrate the amount to a smaller area.

Just like recessed lights or a lamp with and with out the shade. With the shade the light is brighter above and below the bulb but filtered and dim around it. With out the lamp shade the light is brighter and dispersed across a broader area._


----------



## spark678 (Sep 2, 2011)

teguboy what lighting were you using?


----------



## james.w (Sep 2, 2011)

This post (http://www.tegutalk.com/showthread.php?tid=9477&highlight=dome#axzz1WiPHDGG7) is what prompted me to make this thread. 

I think it would be better suited to have the UVB spread out to a larger area incase your lizard doesn't sit right under the bulb.


----------



## Strange_Evil (Sep 2, 2011)

I can say for a fact things are indeed hotter without the dome. But still not too much of drastic change really, the only real lost i see here is the MVB will deff burn out faster.


----------



## james.w (Sep 2, 2011)

Why do you think it will burn out faster???


----------



## Strange_Evil (Sep 2, 2011)

james.w said:


> Why do you think it will burn out faster???



I meant to put the uvb will decay faster. They say it in the zoo med power sun instruction, to not point the bulb at an angle either, that will also cause uvb to decay faster.


----------



## james.w (Sep 2, 2011)

Are you saying without a dome the UVB will decay faster?


----------



## teguboy77 (Sep 2, 2011)

I was using a solar glo the first time and a megaray the second time both uvb bulbs were 160watt.The second time i used a different bulb the megaray and the dome put out a less reading then without the dome this time.With dome i got 400 mw of uvb,426 without the dome both at 18''.But again this time i use the megaray bulb.Yeah i two dont think it really makes a difference,but the dome would make a tighter beam then without a dome.Just my opinion.


----------



## laurarfl (Sep 3, 2011)

It just depends on what you need to suit your animal. If you want a tighter beam, use a dome. If you want a larger area, don't use one. I don't think it is really going to make or break anyone's husbandry.


----------

